# Used water in stainless steel container



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

So I always boil up water and store it in the thermos for later so I don't have to take as long to reboil the water but from time to time I have the water in there ~4-5 days and it gets cold. Now instead of throwing the water out I try to water as many plants as possible but is it ok to pour that water into a fish tank?

I'm thinking because if stainless steel components are safe in a fish tank I would think that water stored in a stainless steel thermos would be ok. I've about 3L of water in the thermos here. Obviously I'm not going to pour hot water into the tank and only the cold water in it.

Just wanted to check if it's ok.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

It would most likely be advisable to still treat to neutralize the water from chlorine, chloramine, etc. Why take the chance?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

There probably won't be any chlorine in there as it's probably collected at the bottom of you boiler. But boiled water have very low DO (Dissolved Oxygen). It's basically dead water and it's bad for you fish because they can't breath with these kinds of water. No oxygen in them so their gills can't process the oxygen. They will suffocate in it. It's like kind of like smoke inhalation to you. The room is full of air, but no oxygen because the fire burn them all up. You will suffocate.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Could an air stone not add the removed dissolved oxygen back into the tanks?


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Could an air stone not add the removed dissolved oxygen back into the tanks?


I tried googling, but it's hard to find a definitive answer. Anyone interested in a little unscientific experiment? Boil some water and observe. Just before it boils, it will have a lot of air bubbles. Take a mental note of the amount and duration. Then continue to boil the water until it's, well, boiled. Then let the water cool, and reboil it again. IF water can be re-oxygenated (read: making it DISSOLVED oxygen again) JUST by cooling or interacting with the air (airstone), then when you reboil it, you should see as much bubble coming out.

I don't recall seeing water boil (or re-boil) without bubbles. I GUESS it can be added back.

For a scientific experiment, try Winkler Test


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

If it is water -- it will have oxygen. Water by chemical composition is H2O right? Which means one molecule of water consists of two atoms of Hydrogen covalently bonded with one atom of Oxygen. The use of an airstone is to additional required oxygen into the water.
HTH


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ynot said:


> If it is water -- it will have oxygen. Water by chemical composition is H2O right? Which means one molecule of water consists of two atoms of Hydrogen covalently bonded with one atom of Oxygen. The use of an airstone is to additional required oxygen into the water.
> HTH


Having oxygen dissolved in water and simply having the oxygen molecule as part of the chemical formula of water is completely different. Just because the formula for water is H2O, does not necessarily mean there is oxygen that is readily available to support aquatic life. Animals cannot electrolyze water into its elemental constituents.

Also, an airstone does not add oxygen to the water, as has been mentioned many times.


----------

